# Sticky  **Official MMAF GFX Competition - Signature Series 3 Voting Thread**



## M.C

Please vote for your favorite entry. You cannot vote for yourself (and the votes will be public so everyone can see who voted for what). 

Good luck everyone!

*Entry 1*










*Entry 2*










*Entry 3 *










*Entry 4*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Votes!


----------



## Spite

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Votes!


Only 4 votes, what is forum coming to?


----------



## M.C

I'll try to promote it more today. That is the state of the GFX section these days, though, it's disappointing.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> I'll try to promote it more today. That is the state of the GFX section these days, though, it's disappointing.


Can put a link in my sig if you like.


----------



## Joabbuac

Good work nerds. 

Voted for 3, it could be trimmed a little though... to much black on the left side. But i like the overall look.


----------



## K R Y

Voted 1!


----------



## M.C

Well, I got busy and forgot about the voting, it's been over for a bit now. Not many voted... and it's a tie. Um, I'm not sure what to do with this to be honest. Any suggestions? I mean we could do a tie breaker but man, the lack of votes is disappointing.


----------



## Spite

M.C said:


> Well, I got busy and forgot about the voting, it's been over for a bit now. Not many voted... and it's a tie. Um, I'm not sure what to do with this to be honest. Any suggestions? I mean we could do a tie breaker but man, the lack of votes is disappointing.


PM people and demand they vote. I had some success doing this with my quiz. Loads of people won't even be aware there is a competition going on.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Just saw this. Poll is closed but I would go #1.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

If I'm correct I believe that means Ape Town wins.


----------

